# Where to cash in £50 Houblon notes



## Bessa (8 May 2014)

I have just found out that these notes are not legal tender since the 30th of April 2014. Does anyone know where i can change these notes now, either here or in the North.


----------



## STEINER (8 May 2014)

try Ulster Bank maybe

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bessa (8 May 2014)

Thanks Steiner I am hoping that I do not have to travel to the Bank of England in London. Do you think our Central bank might be able to change them.


----------



## so-crates (9 May 2014)

From the article Steiner linked, Ulster Bank in the North will change notes up to the value of £200 until October


----------



## Bessa (17 May 2014)

Thanks for all your help,I got them changed this week in an Ulster bank in Banbridge. They gave me £20 English notes instead.


----------

